# Trying To Hook DISH 722k DVR/Receiver To SD TV (HDTV Not Working)



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

The HD TV at my house no longer works (the projection lamp burned out). I'm trying to hook up my Dish Network 722k DVR/Receiver with an SD TV. Is it possible?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Chihuahua said:


> The HD TV at my house no longer works (the projection lamp burned out). I'm trying to hook up my Dish Network 722k DVR/Receiver with an SD TV. Is it possible?


Yes, you can connect using RCA, or with coax.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sometimes the output is B&W, so only reboot restoring to color.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Sometimes the output is B&W, so only reboot restoring to color.


Is this happening to you? Chances are it's a bad cable if it is happening to you.


----------

